# diablo-jre



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2008)

===>>> Starting build for ports that need updating <<<===

===>>> Launching child to update diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_1

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16
===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for java/diablo-jre16 from ports
===>>> Starting dependency check
===>>> Dependency check complete for java/diablo-jre16

===>  Cleaning for diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_2

===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_1

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

I tried to update diablo but. I down;oaded diablo-jdk but I have a problem with jre. Which package is correct, please?

Thanks n advance.

++++++++++++++++++ 
Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jre16.

===>>> make failed for java/diablo-jre16
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update


----------



## ale (Dec 6, 2008)

Download the proper tarball from the link above and then move it to /usr/ports/distfiles
http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> Download the proper tarball from the link above and then move it to /usr/ports/distfiles
> http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml



My mistake. I downloade for FreeBSD 6.
Thanks.


----------

